# Extended Cab Tacoma



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

We finished this one tonight. Its coming back after the kids dad sprays it with high pressure bed liner material. Then it will be dyed to match, and the plexi and led's will be put in. I like the fact that he is still able to access the storage compartments under the rear benches. (Marks idea) He made the template and made me do the rest. The bastard. HAHA.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

That's some awesome fab work right there. Dunno if I'd want something like that in my own truck, but hey, you gotta do as the customer asks 

Great job guys.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

that looks killer man, i always love over the seat enclosures


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks good, how is it secured in place?


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Lag bolts. lol

j/k


Pressure.


----------



## Betdathurt (Nov 27, 2007)

CCSS said:


> Lag bolts. lol
> 
> j/k
> 
> ...


HEY

Thats my line


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

I really like that idea...quite a bit.

I wish I could pull something off like that in my S-10, but the 3rd door is on the opposite side of the 3rd seat...

But yeah, nice work...I love ideas for extended cab trucks.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

That is pretty slick! I hope you don't mind, but I think I'm going to "borrow" that idea and see if a friend of mine would like it. He's wanting something in his extended cab Tacoma and I think that would fit the bill perfectly.

Zach


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## Mr Burns (Sep 9, 2007)

That's very creative, actually brilliant. The back seats are still functional, and it looks like there is no damage or modification to the interior for those of us that have leased vehicles, etc. Am I correct about this? Any ways, very nice. Please post pictures of finished product and comments on how it sounds.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Mr Burns said:


> That's very creative, actually brilliant. The back seats are still functional, and it looks like there is no damage or modification to the interior for those of us that have leased vehicles, etc. Am I correct about this? Any ways, very nice. Please post pictures of finished product and comments on how it sounds.


Your absolutely correct. Zero Damage. No screw holes, no plastic getting scratched or torn, nothing but pressure. I will post up the finished pics when he brings back the truck to finish the installation. Thanks for the kind words guys....and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## cronic (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice design and very unique. Good work.


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

Unique, I like it and I bet it would work good as a barrier between my kids.

I would love some info on it. Ported? tuned? ft^3?


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Miska said:


> Unique, I like it and I bet it would work good as a barrier between my kids.
> 
> I would love some info on it. Ported? tuned? ft^3?


I will have to fill it with peanuts to get an exact measurement, but I would say its just shy of 1 cubic foot. Its a sealed box. The oval is for a plexi window.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Pretty hackalicous.

Merry Christmas hack!

All of those skills you picked up from Trell are paying off...lol.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

very nice work ! ! ! having a current body style access cab tacoma myself, its difficult to find a way add subs without taking up valuable cargo space. very clever design, but i wonder how sturdy it is if/when a hard turn is made. appears that it would be somewhat top heavy.

anxious to the see the final product...


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Great job and good idea....I need to get my hands on a Tacoma so I can see if there is anything else that can possibly be fabricated.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Great job and good idea....I need to get my hands on a Tacoma so I can see if there is anything else that can possibly be fabricated.



it wasn't for the 460 miles that seperates us, my center console would be at your mercy.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

selftc said:


> very nice work ! ! ! having a current body style access cab tacoma myself, its difficult to find a way add subs without taking up valuable cargo space. very clever design, but i wonder how sturdy it is if/when a hard turn is made. appears that it would be somewhat top heavy.
> 
> anxious to the see the final product...


Its not heavy at all. The box is made with 1/2 inch MDF, and the rest is chop mat, about 6 layers of 3/4 ounce. The subs will be the weight, which will help to secure it more so. Its only 2 Arc KAR 10's, so it will be plenty strong enough.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Just finished it. YAY!!


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

came out pretty nice ! not diggin' the electrical tape application on the wire, wrap that wire in some tekflex or something.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

It might be a good idea to try and use something more than pressure to attach the enclosure to the vehicle.
That looks quite dangerous in a crash.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

doitor said:


> It might be a good idea to try and use something more than pressure to attach the enclosure to the vehicle.
> That looks quite dangerous in a crash.



Trust me, you can move the vehicle by grabbing the box. If I thought it would go flying, I would. But Im 100% positive its not coming out unless forced in the right direction. 

It wasnt very easy to get back in. lol.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

selftc said:


> came out pretty nice ! not diggin' the electrical tape application on the wire, wrap that wire in some tekflex or something.


The wire was hidden better, I was just anxious to take pictures.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

CCSS said:


> Trust me, you can move the vehicle by grabbing the box. If I thought it would go flying, I would. But Im 100% positive its not coming out unless forced in the right direction.
> 
> It wasnt very easy to get back in. lol.


I know you know what you're doing.
It just looked like that in the pictures.
It should sound really good.
Excelent solution, and excelent use of "space".


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

doitor said:


> I know you know what you're doing.
> It just looked like that in the pictures.
> It should sound really good.
> Excelent solution, and excelent use of "space".


Thanks bro. It really sounded nice for such a small enclosure.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice enclosure.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Andy.....did you make all those oval jigs or did you get the pack that one of the install supply websites sells?


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Andy.....did you make all those oval jigs or did you get the pack that one of the install supply websites sells?


Duplicated a friends. I dont have a steady enough hand to make them with a jig. lol. Hell, thats what routers are for.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

what did the volume work out to ?


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

1.25 cubic foot.


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

CCSS said:


> 1.25 cubic foot.



Wow thats alot more than I thought it would be. I built a whole center console and was pressed to get 1.3 sq out of it. 
Looks cool!!


----------



## backthepack (Jan 5, 2008)

good work


----------



## pattonbs (Dec 31, 2008)

I've got a 06 tacoma access cab and have thought through many sub alternatives and this is by far the most impressive I've seen. Great Work.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

damn, that's sick!


----------

